# Interesting Kenpo Patch



## ArmorOfGod (Nov 22, 2006)

http://123patch.com/shopping/page11.html

Go there and look at patch 1689 on the middle left.  I can't decide if it is interesting or tacky. 

Still, there is one that I really like on that page.  Look at the bottom right at the "Kenpo Kids" patch.  That one is really cool.

AoG


----------



## donald (Nov 22, 2006)

I vote, tacky...

1stJohn1:9


----------



## Carol (Nov 22, 2006)

A little of both?  I'm not really a patch person though...


----------



## MSTCNC (Nov 22, 2006)

Carol Kaur said:


> A little of both?  I'm not really a patch person though...



I'm a HUGE patch-head... and, yes... a little of both...

Still... at almost 10"... it'd look cool on a black uniform! :ultracool

Your Brother in the arts,

Andrew


----------



## Tames D (Nov 22, 2006)

I kind of like it. But I really like 1364 on page 5.


----------



## Carol (Nov 22, 2006)

QUI-GON said:


> I kind of like it. But I really like 1364 on page 5.


 
Nice!

Our school uses 1212 on page 2 for the kids uniforms.  We train in Harimau Silat and "Harimau" means tiger.


----------



## ArmorOfGod (Nov 22, 2006)

A few weeks ago, I opened a school and all of my current students are female.
Because of this, I am going to ask them if they would all like to wear one of these on their left sleeve: page 10:1617 or page 9:1519.
The company emailed me scans of both and they look really sharp up close.

AoG


----------



## Tames D (Nov 22, 2006)

Carol Kaur said:


> Nice!
> 
> Our school uses 1212 on page 2 for the kids uniforms. We train in Harimau Silat and "Harimau" means tiger.


 
I love anything with wildcats.


----------



## Kacey (Nov 22, 2006)

ArmorOfGod said:


> A few weeks ago, I opened a school and all of my current students are female.
> Because of this, I am going to ask them if they would all like to wear one of these on their left sleeve: page 10:1617 or page 9:1519.
> The company emailed me scans of both and they look really sharp up close.
> 
> AoG


Why do they need a different patch than your male students?  What purpose would these patches serve?

I'll be honest - I wouldn't wear either one - especially the one on pg 10; I think they are demeaning to female martial artists, by differentiating them from their male counterparts - and in the case of the one on pg 10, they are also sexist.

My students wear several patches - the association patch, the class patch (my avatar), US and Colorado flags, and, if they have met the requirements, referee patches.  My instructor came from a class where a buffalo (the mascot of the university at which the class was held) was awarded as a special recognition.  I understand those types of patches - to ID the organization, the school, the location, certifications, and awards.  I'm not trying to be rude or start an argument, but I truly do not understand the purpose of this patch.  Do you have an equivalent patch for the males in the class?


----------



## ArmorOfGod (Nov 23, 2006)

Kacey said:


> Why do they need a different patch than your male students? What purpose would these patches serve?
> 
> I'll be honest - I wouldn't wear either one - especially the one on pg 10; I think they are demeaning to female martial artists, by differentiating them from their male counterparts - and in the case of the one on pg 10, they are also sexist.
> 
> My students wear several patches - the association patch, the class patch (my avatar), US and Colorado flags, and, if they have met the requirements, referee patches. Do you have an equivalent patch for the males in the class?


 
You really find the "girl power" patch sexist?  The "karate girl" patch is the one that I like by far the least.  I would only use that one if I lower the age bracket of my class.  Right now, I only teach ages 10 and up.  I feel the "karate girl" patch is a bit too "cutesy."  

I honestly cannot see how you would feel either demeaning though.  Something that says "girl power" comes across to me as one celebrating one's gender and kind of reveling in it.  It comes across to me as a "loud and proud" kind of thing.

Now, as for the patches in general: in my school, all students are required to wear the same chest patch.  I am considering allowing two or three choices for the left sleeve, but no student can wear more than two patches (the chest one and one other).

There will be no association patches allowed.  I am a member of a karate association, but want my students to train in karate, not politics.

As for the male students, I don't have any yet, so that is a bridge that I don't have to cross yet.  Right now, I have all teen girl students (and one mother) who are very excited about karate and learning a martial arts style.

AoG


----------



## Kacey (Nov 23, 2006)

I see no reason to differentiate between genders; I don't think the differentiation needs to be made, and serves more to be devisive than rewarding or inspiring.  The 'girl power' one doesn't bother me as much, but the other one is sexist, with the image it shows, and it really struck me wrong, which lead to the greatest part of my response.


----------



## IWishToLearn (Nov 23, 2006)

Yeech.


----------



## masherdong (Nov 24, 2006)

That first one is a rendition of Mr. Larry Tatum's patch.  I personally like Mr. Tatum's over that one.


----------

